# puppy growling at kids



## ttutah3

I know I have posted on this subject before, but i am really concerned about how much my 5 month old puppy is growling at my children, especially my 8 year son. In fact he growls at other children as well. My children are all excellent with him and do not tease him at all. My 8 year old is my most mellow child and has a sweet temperment. It almost seems like joey thinks he can boss him around. We always correct Joey with a firm no and muzzle hold if he is nipping. We have also taught our son to give him a firm no as well. Tonight Joey just walked up to my son and gave him a fierce snarl that caught me dead in my tracks. I though he had bitten him for sure. My husband immediately corrected him and put him into a time out. I have many concens about Joey as he is very high strung, rarely sleeps, etc... He can be very sweet, and kind, but a terror at the same time. I know Havs can be high energy, but it concerns me that he does not seems to really like our kids. Maybe he is just over aggressive. He does ok with my oldest daughter who is 11. I feel so bad for my son because all he wants is a dog that loves him, and that he can play with. we just lost our lab to cancer a few months who was so seet and loving to all of my children. I am just so sad about this.  He is so cute and can be so good, but this behavior scares me. He acts as if he is very close to biting the kids, especially my 8 year old at times. Our vet has given him a clean bill of health, but has witnessed his growling and agrees that it is not typical Havanese behavior. 

Side note... I have many concerns about the breeder that Joey came from. We did not discover the issues until after we had purchased him. I have posted about those issues under the Happy Trails link. What is done is done, but I am kind of concerned that something might be wrong due to poor breeding etc.

He is in puppy school and I have even considered a private consultant if possible. He is also known to growl at other dogs at times. 

Sorry so long... I am a detailed person

I love my dog dearly, but if he ever bit one of my kids fiercely on the face ets we would have a major problem on our hands.


----------



## gelbergirl

a private trainer might help.
I also did this thing where in the evening once a day I would gently hold Henry on his back and not let him up. (20 second procedure) (It shows who is boss).

this is normal puppy stuff I think, growing up and feeling their britches


----------



## Thumper

I agree, it sounds like time to call a professional in. I'm sorry he's being this way, it may tone down a bit after you neuter him, but its an awful habit that needs to be stopped in its tracks.

Kara


----------



## krandall

ttutah3 said:


> I know I have posted on this subject before, but i am really concerned about how much my 5 month old puppy is growling at my children, especially my 8 year son. In fact he growls at other children as well. My children are all excellent with him and do not tease him at all. My 8 year old is my most mellow child and has a sweet temperment. It almost seems like joey thinks he can boss him around. We always correct Joey with a firm no and muzzle hold if he is nipping. We have also taught our son to give him a firm no as well. Tonight Joey just walked up to my son and gave him a fierce snarl that caught me dead in my tracks. I though he had bitten him for sure. My husband immediately corrected him and put him into a time out. I have many concens about Joey as he is very high strung, rarely sleeps, etc... He can be very sweet, and kind, but a terror at the same time. I know Havs can be high energy, but it concerns me that he does not seems to really like our kids. Maybe he is just over aggressive. He does ok with my oldest daughter who is 11. I feel so bad for my son because all he wants is a dog that loves him, and that he can play with. we just lost our lab to cancer a few months who was so seet and loving to all of my children. I am just so sad about this.  He is so cute and can be so good, but this behavior scares me. He acts as if he is very close to biting the kids, especially my 8 year old at times. Our vet has given him a clean bill of health, but has witnessed his growling and agrees that it is not typical Havanese behavior.
> 
> Side note... I have many concerns about the breeder that Joey came from. We did not discover the issues until after we had purchased him. I have posted about those issues under the Happy Trails link. What is done is done, but I am kind of concerned that something might be wrong due to poor breeding etc.
> 
> He is in puppy school and I have even considered a private consultant if possible. He is also known to growl at other dogs at times.
> 
> Sorry so long... I am a detailed person
> 
> I love my dog dearly, but if he ever bit one of my kids fiercely on the face ets we would have a major problem on our hands.


Joey is awfully young for this to be truly aggressive behavior.... I think it's more likely mis-placed puppy play. (you should see the growling and snarling that can go on between two puppies!!!) That said, I would DEFINITELY bring in a good trainer who can see the dynamics in the home environment, and make recommendations on how to best handle the situation. Joey needs to learn appropriate ways of interacting with your children. (although your family also has to accept the fact that Joey is an individual AND a small puppy. You can't expect him to behave like your fully adult Lab did)


----------



## krandall

gelbergirl said:


> a private trainer might help.
> I also did this thing where in the evening once a day I would gently hold Henry on his back and not let him up. (20 second procedure) (It shows who is boss).
> 
> this is normal puppy stuff I think, growing up and feeling their britches


I agree completely about calling in a private trainer.

However, I totally DISAGREE with the idea of "dominance rolls". This has been thoroughly debunked by modern behavioral science. A much better idea would be to stroke and relax the puppy until HE offers you his belly, then continue to stroke him and tell him what a good boy he is. It has nothing to do with dominance... it has everything to do with developing a relationship of trust and relaxation with the puppy. "Dominance rolls" accomplish nothing positive and they can seriously damage the relationship between you and your dog.

There is tons of scientific literature on this... I'm sure Dave will come up with some!:biggrin1:


----------



## ttutah3

Good infor...this morning he is as nice as can be... so maybe he was having a "moment" yesterday. He was neutered a few weeks ago...so that part of the equation has been handled. I know some on here feel 5 months is too young for a neuter, but it is very common where I live to neuter at 16 weeks. He was older than that, and weighed 7 lbs.


----------



## morriscsps

Jack is constantly trying to be dominant to my 9yr. old. Luckily, having Sean stand up tall and turn his back on Jack seems to be stopping this. I agree with everyone else that you should have a trainer come in to your home and see the behavior.


----------



## KSC

ttutah3 said:


> Good infor...this morning he is as nice as can be... so maybe he was having a "moment" yesterday. He was neutered a few weeks ago...so that part of the equation has been handled. I know some on here feel 5 months is too young for a neuter, but it is very common where I live to neuter at 16 weeks. He was older than that, and weighed 7 lbs.


Dave always says growling is something to pay attention to. Dogs are communicating with their growl. By getting a professional in to observe the context for the growling etc. you will be in a better position to address the behaviour. Could be many of the things people have mentioned...could be other things too...was he hurt? Was there a toy he was guarding etc. Only observation will help to truly get to the bottom of it. Agree with Karen..seems very young to be truly aggressive at this point....


----------



## Suzi

krandall said:


> Joey is awfully young for this to be truly aggressive behavior.... I think it's more likely mis-placed puppy play. (you should see the growling and snarling that can go on between two puppies!!!) That said, I would DEFINITELY bring in a good trainer who can see the dynamics in the home environment, and make recommendations on how to best handle the situation. Joey needs to learn appropriate ways of interacting with your children. (although your family also has to accept the fact that Joey is an individual AND a small puppy. You can't expect him to behave like your fully adult Lab did)


 I agree with Karen, You should see and hear the way Maddie and Zoey inter-react. The only time I saw aggression in Maddie was around a young girl who did not let Maddie just met her. She came running at her and chased her. That was the only time I saw her tail go under. I know that is not aggression but fear and I think fear can cause aggression. It sounds like you are doing the right things by not allowing that kind of behavior . And it could be that your younger son needs to just let Joey come to him. Maybe they could go on walks together. Does he go to the puppy class with you?


----------



## ttutah3

No he was not hurt or after a toy, but he was very hyper at the time and kind of agitated. We had just gotten home from an errand and he might of had his nose out of joint because we were gone for a while. I like the idea of my son turning his back to him. Only problem I see with that is that he will often persist and start biting at his clothes etc. That can get painful if skin gets caught in the clothes. I figure if that occurs I could just put him in his xpen for a time out. I am going to try and take my son with me to Joey's training sessions on Thursdays. I told our trainer about it, but I think she needs to see it first hand. If the behavior persists, i will probably hire a private consultant. The price might kill me though


----------



## ttutah3

It is funny because Joey came right up to Russell and did the "mean growl" to him when he simply walked into the room. He also does it if Russell sits too close to me, etc...


----------



## davetgabby

yeah I have to agree with Karen. You need one on one with your trainer. And this wiil have to be with the kids present at your home. Please do not try "correcting " him in any way. This is aggression and punishment is not recommeded. It is something that can be turned around but you need a trainer to show you how. Ask your trainer is she feels comfortable helping you. If not I can possibly find someone if you're interested. Here's an article if you like http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/getting-grip-aggression


----------



## davetgabby

although Dr. Dunbar talks more about adolescence and dog/dog aggression in this video, the principles are the same with dog /people aggression. 
http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/onset-adolescence-and-aggression


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Your children need to be feeding your pup to build up a bond. Whenever your children get home from school they need to be throwing treats so your pup associates your children with good things. 

Watch your pup very carefully and praise ALL good behavior. 

Exercise your pup! A tired pup is a good pup! 

Pups are very active and energetic. We are here to support you.


----------

